# "Tivo service unavailable"



## gwar9999

I've had an Edge for cable for about 2 weeks (previously owning a Premier XL4 that was having HDD issues) and for the 2nd time I'm seeing a "Tivo service unavailable" message when I go from the menu to LiveTV. What this means (for some odd reason) that no trick control functions work-- I can't pause/forward/reverse live tv OR recorded shows. I'm using an ethernet connection.

The first question, why does "pause", etc depend on tivo service availability in the first place if the recording occurs locally rather than in the cloud?

When it occurred initially I restarted the Edge and things were back to normal. It just happened again since I swapped out a switch and also enabled MoCA + Ethernet. So likely one of those things confused Tivo. Since the issue occurred I disabled MoCA and returned to just "ethernet". Everything else connected to the new switch works and the Edge successfully connects to Tivo via Settings -> Network Settings -> Ethernet: Succeeded. This re-tries the connection through: preparing, connecting, getting info, disconnecting and loading info. All of the steps completed successfuly. Also, DNS test passes, TCP check passes. 

I called support and they said that my Edge hasn't connected to their service in over 24 hours despite me manually connecting to it while on the call. He said he didn't see the connection on his end and then that it takes an hour to show up. Not sure how they can diagnose issues if they can't see current connections. He also said the unit could be defective since nobody else has reported this problem so they're going to send a replacement unit. 

In the meantime, I restarted the box again and things are working. Has anybody else experienced this issue?


----------



## mjj817

I've had the Edge for about 4 months and this has happened to me 3 or 4 times. I can't remember the exact scenario that made it happen. But, I also needed to restart to resolve the issue. At least the reboot doesn't take as long as my old Serie 3 HD.


----------



## gwar9999

mjj817 said:


> I've had the Edge for about 4 months and this has happened to me 3 or 4 times. I can't remember the exact scenario that made it happen. But, I also needed to restart to resolve the issue. At least the reboot doesn't take as long as my old Serie 3 HD.


Thanks for the response. I haven't received the replacement yet but I'm thinking of just sending it back since I'm not the only person to experience the issue even though Tivo support indicated I was so it was likely a defective unit. However, since you've experienced it too it might be more widespread. Though I've only had it for a few weeks and have seen it twice. I could probably live with the issue if it was no more than occasionally but the part that irks me is what the heck does the message actually mean? The Tivo support folks said it was because it couldn't connect automatically the last time it tried but really couldn't explain why manually connecting wouldn't fix it even though successful and also, when you setup the Edge initially you are manually connecting during the guided setup so why would that work?

But really, what does the Tivo service have to do with pausing, etc? It has always been my understanding that the only thing it connected to Tivo for was guide data (I've had the original Tivo that used dial-up for the data then Series 3, Premier, Premier XL4 and now the Edge) with the exception of streaming stuff especially Tivo+, so what exactly is this service that is needed to use the trick controls?

Actually, it's worse than I thought... if I disconnect the ethernet cable from the Edge and restart it, none of the cable channels are available and none of the recordings are playable. So whatever this "Tivo service" is it's apparently necessary for it to be connected to the internet for it even to perform basic functionality. So I wonder if you cancel your subscription will that make it so the next time it reboots you can never watch your recordings again?


----------



## brendamckinney

gwar9999 said:


> Thanks for the response. I haven't received the replacement yet but I'm thinking of just sending it back since I'm not the only person to experience the issue even though Tivo support indicated I was so it was likely a defective unit. However, since you've experienced it too it might be more widespread. Though I've only had it for a few weeks and have seen it twice. I could probably live with the issue if it was no more than occasionally but the part that irks me is what the heck does the message actually mean? The Tivo support folks said it was because it couldn't connect automatically the last time it tried but really couldn't explain why manually connecting wouldn't fix it even though successful and also, when you setup the Edge initially you are manually connecting during the guided setup so why would that work?
> 
> But really, what does the Tivo service have to do with pausing, etc? It has always been my understanding that the only thing it connected to Tivo for was guide data (I've had the original Tivo that used dial-up for the data then Series 3, Premier, Premier XL4 and now the Edge) with the exception of streaming stuff especially Tivo+, so what exactly is this service that is needed to use the trick controls?
> 
> Actually, it's worse than I thought... if I disconnect the ethernet cable from the Edge and restart it, none of the cable channels are available and none of the recordings are playable. So whatever this "Tivo service" is it's apparently necessary for it to be connected to the internet for it even to perform basic functionality. So I wonder if you cancel your subscription will that make it so the next time it reboots you can never watch your recordings again?


a couple of months ago we were offered a refurbished Edge when our Bolt quit working. Unfortunately, we keep having the “Tivo service unavailable“ message pop up. It gets tiresome having to restart it.


----------



## tommage1

gwar9999 said:


> I've had an Edge for cable for about 2 weeks (previously owning a Premier XL4 that was having HDD issues) and for the 2nd time I'm seeing a "Tivo service unavailable" message when I go from the menu to LiveTV. What this means (for some odd reason) that no trick control functions work-- I can't pause/forward/reverse live tv OR recorded shows. I'm using an ethernet connection.
> 
> The first question, why does "pause", etc depend on tivo service availability in the first place if the recording occurs locally rather than in the cloud?
> 
> When it occurred initially I restarted the Edge and things were back to normal. It just happened again since I swapped out a switch and also enabled MoCA + Ethernet. So likely one of those things confused Tivo. Since the issue occurred I disabled MoCA and returned to just "ethernet". Everything else connected to the new switch works and the Edge successfully connects to Tivo via Settings -> Network Settings -> Ethernet: Succeeded. This re-tries the connection through: preparing, connecting, getting info, disconnecting and loading info. All of the steps completed successfuly. Also, DNS test passes, TCP check passes.
> 
> I called support and they said that my Edge hasn't connected to their service in over 24 hours despite me manually connecting to it while on the call. He said he didn't see the connection on his end and then that it takes an hour to show up. Not sure how they can diagnose issues if they can't see current connections. He also said the unit could be defective since nobody else has reported this problem so they're going to send a replacement unit.
> 
> In the meantime, I restarted the box again and things are working. Has anybody else experienced this issue?


It happens to me. Lately quite a bit. I have 2 Edge. can happen on either. So it's not a "defective" individual Edge, must be some sort of hardware or software problem. In fact just happened to me now. Bad thing is, when it's like that the to do list goes away. So will get no recordings. Also, very strange, cannot even watch your current recordings. Never know when it's going to happen, if your out of town or don't notice you will get no recordings, it will NOT fix itself, a connection does nothing, only a restart will "fix" it. Personally I think the Edge is not a good machine, stick with Roamio, if you want 4K use a dedicated streamer.


----------



## tommage1

brendamckinney said:


> a couple of months ago we were offered a refurbished Edge when our Bolt quit working. Unfortunately, we keep having the “Tivo service unavailable“ message pop up. It gets tiresome having to restart it.


Sell it and buy a Roamio. For LOADS of reasons. Skip the Bolt too, 4K not needed, use a streamer. Bolt and Edge have too many problems, AND that short lived hard to replace/upgrade 2.5" drive.


----------



## Dave in Phoenix

Just had this issue starting Sunday. I have 4TB HD about 4 months old and no prior problems. I have no connection MOCA . So far only problem is can not pause or fast forward or go back... odd - glad other person mentioned this also, thought might have remote problem but batteries fine. Have rebooted a number of times as well as modem and router. Is frustrating not being able to figure out.


----------



## brendamckinney

Dave in Phoenix said:


> Just had this issue starting Sunday. I have 4TB HD about 4 months old and no prior problems. I have no connection MOCA . So far only problem is can not pause or fast forward or go back... odd - glad other person mentioned this also, thought might have remote problem but batteries fine. Have rebooted a number of times as well as modem and router. Is frustrating not being able to figure out.


It seemed to work best by going to menu - help - restart box


----------



## Dave in Phoenix

Dave in Phoenix said:


> Just had this issue starting Sunday. I have 4TB HD about 4 months old and no prior problems. I have no connection MOCA . So far only problem is can not pause or fast forward or go back... odd - glad other person mentioned this also, thought might have remote problem but batteries fine. Have rebooted a number of times as well as modem and router. Is frustrating not being able to figure out.


Well from another thread I rebooted the modem/router and "restart" TIVO. Now I can pause and fast forward programs but still no connection - Edge about 4 months old with 4TB drive with about 450 saved shows do not want to lose and about 100 auto recordings set up, do not want lose!


----------



## tommage1

Dave in Phoenix said:


> Well from another thread I rebooted the modem/router and "restart" TIVO. Now I can pause and fast forward programs but still no connection - Edge about 4 months old with 4TB drive with about 450 saved shows do not want to lose and about 100 auto recordings set up, do not want lose!


How did you end up with a 4TB drive in the Edge? Tivos really need to have CMR type drives, there are no 2.5" CMR drives over 3TB. And 3TB (and 2TB) no longer manufactured, only old stock or used. SMR drives can fail VERY quickly in a Tivo, even 2.5" CMR drives usually only last 2-3 years.

Not sure what you mean about no connection. You cannot connect to the internet? Or does it say "Tivo service not available" Two different things mostly, when you have the "unavailable" error it still connects to the internet but that does not fix the problem. Only a reboot fixes that problem.

Might be a good idea to pull the drive and do some kind of diagnostic, see if any bad sectors. Much depends on your warranty status etc as you have to break the sticker on the Tivo. However it might already be broken, Edge does not come with 4TB drive, someone must have put one in. Regardless, the 4TB SMR drive is not a good choice for a Tivo, if you have to start over use a 1,2,3 TB CMR drive if going internal (ie 2.5"). External many choices and sizes (still want CMR though, not SMR). Saving your shows, may be tough, since you have a 4TB drive cannot just clone/copy to anything under 4TB. And you don't want another 4TB SMR drive. Would have to go external with 4TB or larger CMR drive.


----------

